# my archery buck



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of my buck....I shot him on Sunday. Any guesses on spread or height of antlers? Thoughts?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice Buck .............. 24" wide and 26" high


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wide enough and tall enough. Great Buck. Probly 24" wide, 25-26" tall...


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

tuffluckdriller said:


> *Wide enough and tall enough*. Great Buck. Probly 24" wide, 25-26" tall...


Amen! Pretty buck. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck and nice to see you back, it has been a while.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice buck. I'd say 25 wide and 26 high. Thanks for sharing. How far was the shot?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

22" wide and 21" high


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

23" wide and 25" tall is my guess. very nice buck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shootinfool said:


> 23" wide and 25" tall is my guess. very nice buck!


+1

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> 22" wide and 21" high


+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Nice buck and nice to see you back, it has been a while.


Just what I was thinking!


----------



## bowhunter007 (Aug 22, 2009)

is there anyway you can make your picture bigger? Nice buck!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> 22" wide and 21" high


That's my guess as well.

Nice buck..... Monroe?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice buck Wyo2Ut, you after elk now?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

22 wide 22 tall nice buck


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I say 21 wide and 20 tall.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice buck, congrats & and my guess is big enough! again congrats


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

20 wide, 24 tall. Nice buck Wyo!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

In truth, I don't know how wide or tall this buck is. I didn't measure it and wouldn't know how to do it properly anyway. So, your guesses are just as good as mine. However, I do think it is definitely taller than it is wide.

I shot it the second morning of the hunt on the Boulder unit while my younger brother was chasing antelope and my older brother was chasing elk. I chose not to buy an archery spike tag this year because of my dedicated deer tag and because I drew a cow tag. But, since I have dramatically decreased my hunting time this year by bagging a buck so quickly (which has made my wife happy), I may still purchase a rifle spike tag. So, I am done hunting for a short time.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

[attachment=0:1ckukjoc]phpGttkAfPM.jpg[/attachment:1ckukjoc][attachment=1:1ckukjoc]phpK9PFACPM.jpg[/attachment:1ckukjoc]


bowhunter007 said:


> is there anyway you can make your picture bigger? Nice buck!!


Just a couple more pics...not a huge buck, but like others said...big enough for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a nice buck there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to get it done!


----------

